# Wtb schwinn tornado



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

*Wtb schwinn tornado deluxe*

Looking to buy a straight bar schwinn tornado. 
Can be a 26" or 24" 
Pm me with a picture and price
Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36456-F-S-schwinn-tornado


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36456-F-S-schwinn-tornado




Thanks. I'm looking for one with the correct parts and paint. I need one with the truss rods. I am looking for a deluxe one minus the tank.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 11, 2013)

Still looking.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone have a deluxe one to sell? I have cash. Thanks  I also have trades either way I'm looking to buy a tornado. Thanks.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 22, 2013)

Last bump. Anyone have an original restored or unrestored deluxe tornado to sell me? Thanks


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 22, 2013)

*Crusty*

I have this one. I do have truss rods with it. I've had it for years and its still in "as found" condition. Its yours for $100 plus shipping.


----------



## godfatha123 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Schwinn Tornado*



schwinning said:


> Last bump. Anyone have an original restored or unrestored deluxe tornado to sell me? Thanks




Did you ever find a Schwinn Tornado? I have a really nice 24" with original Goodyear tires. In Denver.


----------

